

Ask HN: We Are Smartwatch Startup.Good Idea to Compete with Apple, Samsung? - reach_kapil

We are a small startup in Bay and working on Smartwatch that looks like a Artistic Watch with movements and dials but Transforms into Smartwatch when desired!. We have a very unique product, technology, branding and positioning. We are working on refining our technology but looks like we are entering into a space when all Big giants are entering, killing the entire startup ideas with their Klout.
We are unique because we believe watches stood for art and craftsmanship where movements and dials represent elegance, class and personality of an individual. We wanted to preserve what watches stood for and created this product and technology. 
However competing with big giants without exceptional marketing budget is going to be challenge. 
Are there any experiences of folks on ideas that would either support or disapprove to enter this competing product field?<p>www.getbonnett.com
======
reach_kapil
It is an standalone smartwatch and virtually you can do everything on your
watch as your smartphone and much more. Our major motivation stemmed from the
fact when we researched and found out that 68% of smartphone users are
'distracted' users wasting ~3hrs daily by just getting distracted by
notifications and engaging into other activities on phone. That accounts for
almost 10yrs of your life getting distracted unintentionally and not realizing
it. We started with the mantra of - "Organizers for your Mind" and heavily
focus on giving Life back to users so that they can focus on important things
in life without getting distracted

------
SebSigloch
Thanks for your post. IMO every innovation should necessarily improve
predecessor - products. Hence a "smartwatch" would need to be as available as
my aviator chronograph is. This means, I wouldn't wear a smartwatch, that
needs to be charged twice a week. Your comment on wasted life - time is indeed
true. A watch, that'd show me the same notifications as my smartphone, is
rather pointless. Build a valuable network around your product, focus on
design and MEANINGFUL functionality. Happy to discuss this in detail.

~~~
reach_kapil
Sure, Let me know how I can get in touch.

~~~
SebSigloch
@SebSigloch via Twitter ;)

------
Jayd2014
Tesla comes to mind here. They are competing with giants like GM, Ford, VW.
But they have a unique product and revolutionized the electric car industry. I
think if you want to make it you need to be very unique and different from
other products. You can also try targeting a specific audience at first
instead of everyone. Maybe women of certain age and background. Or make it
something cool to have for the younger generation. You will need a killer
feature that makes you distinct from others.

------
leoncrutchley
It will be a tough space no doubt. Even Motorola, LG, Sony and others will
struggle. But you have an advantage. You can trade on individuality and the
tied up emotions that come from hundreds of years of watchmaking, a personal
and almost sacred trade. Apple and the others can never offer that. Don't
compete with them. Create your own unique value. Emotion and personal
connection is still critical with watches..

------
MalcolmDiggs
There's always room for boutique manufacturers. I would just focus on
providing the _kind_ of value that large companies cannot. Namely: being
handmade, offering customization, exceptional customer support, dynamic
product lines. Use your size to your advantage.

------
morkfromork
Would it have biometric sensors or do anything more than tell time?

------
lazylizard
sorry. is there a smartwatch that does wireless charging?

~~~
SebSigloch
I refer to an Apple patent for kinetic charging:

[http://appft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-
Parser?Sect1=PTO1&Sect2=H...](http://appft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-
Parser?Sect1=PTO1&Sect2=HITOFF&d=PG01&p=1&u=%2Fnetahtml%2FPTO%2Fsrchnum.html&r=1&f=G&l=50&s1=%2220120235510%22.PGNR.&OS=DN/20120235510&RS=DN/20120235510?ystfuv)

Another possibility would be solar charging similar to: [http://www.seiko-
cleanenergy.com/watches/solar/](http://www.seiko-
cleanenergy.com/watches/solar/)

